# what kind of frog would be good in a 10g



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i was at the lfs today and saw a pac man frog and they looked pretty cool, so i came home and started reading up on them and read that thay are very inactive, but eat alot of things. Are there any frogs that are pretty active and are have a better chance to be full of personality? im also looking to only keep them in a 10g, so they have to stay rather small. just need names, i can do some research on them.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

There are few frogs that would be comfortably housed in a 10 gallon aquarium. There are also a few toad species. If you just want names look into

Mantellas
Poison dart frogs
cricket frogs
chorus frogs
reed frogs
walking frogs

oak toads
green toads

If you need more info on any of these just ask...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

crockeeper missed of african dwarf frogs


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hmm... are dwarf frogs pretty personable/active in your experience innes? I always just see them lying motionless most of the time...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> hmm... are dwarf frogs pretty personable/active in your experience innes? I always just see them lying motionless most of the time...


I like them, they are not super active, but they do swim about a bit, especially in a larger tank you will see them darting up and down for air every few mins - its kinda fun









lol also try adding daphnia to a tank of newts & frogs, its like they suddenly go into hunting mode


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2004)

I think the easiest amphibians to keep are the common American and Fowler's toads. Those are the grey/brown warty ones.

They're easy to find in late summer in the evenings near the banks of weedy ponds.

When they're small I keep them on paper towls so they can find their food more easily. Included in their cage is a plastic log to hide in and a low, wide, shallow water dish.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for all the replys, but after doing some research these little clingon frogs seem loke alot of work, having to change the moss ever couple weeks, and cleaning out the gravel, i think ill just stick to my fish


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2004)

DuffmanRC said:


> thanks for all the replys, but after doing some research these little clingon frogs seem loke alot of work, having to change the moss ever couple weeks, and cleaning out the gravel, i think ill just stick to my fish


 Tree frogs are definitely more work than most fish. After a couple of months of daily terrarium misting, daily water changes, and feeding gut-loaded, vitamin and mineral dusted insects; fish seem self-maintaining.

I really admire the fact that you did research prior to purchasing a frog. So many times at reptile shows I see people ask the dealer a basic question like, "What do they eat?" or "Will they have babies?" and then purchase a bunch of wild-caught red-eyed tree frogs or old-world chameleon. The dealer is satisfied that he made his profit, but everyone else just shakes their head with the knowledge that those animals will probably be dead by mid-week.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i kept some little frogs in my 5.5g. i think they were spring peepers or something like that. i just caught them at the lake brought them home and they did just fine. i would highly recomend these guys







. this is definatly a low maitenence frog


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Probably a cricket frog and not a peeper Lemmy...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

im not sure what the name was of them. could you tell me? they had a green x on their back and only got about 1" long, does that help?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> im not sure what the name was of them. could you tell me? they had a green x on their back and only got about 1" long, does that help?











I don't know how he picked it off so fast, but I think Croc Keeper nailed it.
Definitely sounds like a cricket frog.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats them







they are so cute


----------

